# From Barbados



## Jack Marley (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello everyone. My name is Jack Marley, and although I am from and living in Barbados at this present moment, I am originally from Namibia. I have received two options to teach English in Mexico. One option is the city of Guadalajara and the other option is the city of Leon in Guanajuato. My question to the experts and the long time travellers to and livers in Mexico is: 
1. Which one of these cities are more interesting?
2. Which one of these cities have friendlier and interesting people? That would be important for me seeing that I am a stranger.
3. Which one of these cities would be better for me in terms of a good social life and open people? as you might now, location does matter and I want to have a good experience during my time in Mexico.
4. Which one of the two cities are safer?

I await your response.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Answers to Questions (1) to (4):

Guadalajara, hands down. No contest.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Since you are considering moving to Mexico to teach, my suggestion is that you cross-post your questions at the Dave's ESL Mexico Job Forum where you will probably find persons teaching in the cities you are considering.

Comparing the two cities, from my personal viewpoint: I think I'd probably enjoy living in Leon more than I would Guadalajara. if the pay and benefits being offered were similar


----------



## Jack Marley (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for your response Langford. And may I ask why would that be? Can you please tell me why you think Leon would be a better bet than Guadalajara in your opinion?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jack Marley said:


> Thanks for your response Langford. And may I ask why would that be? Can you please tell me why you think Leon would be a better bet than Guadalajara in your opinion?


Having visited Leon and having lived in Guadalajara, I would agree with Hound Dog: Guadalajara is a clear cut improvement over Leon. 

There are only two advantages to Leon over Gudadalajara. Leon has a big leather wholesale/retail district, and Leon is closer to Guanajuato. Unless you plan to spend a lot of time shopping for purses or want to spend every weekend in Guanajuato, I see no reason why you would want to live in Leon.

On the other hand Guadalajara has lots of amenities, too many to list but it is just a bigger city, with a more traditional colonial center, and more options for most everything, from Tequila to Guachimontes to Lake Chapala to restaurants and clubs.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Jack:

Regarding my post of yesterday touting Guadalajara over Leon, my darlin´wife called me to task on characteristic #4 comparing which of the two cities is "safer". She´s right that I have no idea whether Leon or Guadalajara is safer relative to the other but I would not consider safety in either town to be a priority asset of the community as I consider both cities to be relatively safe. If I were you, I would consider that last criterion to be insignificant in choosing one town over the other if you exercise common prudence in your lifestyle. 

While living in the U.S., I lived and/or worked in some pretty hairy cities from Mobile to Oakland to San Francisco to L.A. to Washington, D.C. to Seattle. All were way edgier than either alternative city available to you in Mexico in my judgment. As for your social life in either city and the friendliness of the locals you encounter- that´s pretty much up to you. 

I say the choice is clear. It´s a relatively short drive to Leon and other cities in Guanajuato State from Guadalajara. Choose the much larger and more cosmopolitan city of Guadalajara and drive up to Leon when you have a free weekend or two - you probably will not need three.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

As a Mexican, I woud choose Guadalajara, hands down.


----------



## Jack Marley (Sep 21, 2014)

*thanks*

Thanks for your response sir....why would you choose Guadalajara over Leon hands down? or maybe over other cities like Puebla or Veracruz? but specifically Leon? I am quite curious.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Bigger city (second only to Mexico City), so there are more things to see (better nightlife, more cultural options, etc) and Vallarta is close. 

León just have the weather as it advantage (for me) and Guanajuato (which is nearby) is cool to visit, but that's it.

I have never been to Puebla, so I can't comment. Veracruz is really small and "calm", but I don't like how humid it is. 

But well, I'm biased, being from Monterrey I like bigger cities better.


----------



## Jack Marley (Sep 21, 2014)

*thanks*

Do you believe that or would you say people are friendlier in Guadalajara? more receptive and outgoing especially if you are a foreigner? And you are right, Veracrus is way too hot...the humidity will kill you...


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, I'm sure they're more used to foreigners than in León. I have just gone as tourist so I dunno if the experience would be for a foreigner who will stay there a little longer, but I always found them easy going, in both cities (well, I think in Veracruz they were easier to talk to tho).


----------

